# UP Big Boy 4014 excursion: Omaha to Boone IA



## Twin Star Rocket (Apr 19, 2019)

The *Camerail Club* newsletter confirms that the Omaha to Boone, IA excursion on the former C&NW sponsored as a fund raiser for the UP Museum will be on *Monday , 7/15/19.*
Ticket prices are not public yet. They will be high! As high as the Ogden-Evanston fundraiser trip? Unknown at the moment.
Hopefully, since the train leaves from Omaha more cars will be in the consist perhaps lowering the ticket prices some. Still speculative at this point.


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (May 21, 2019)

Announced today: UP steam excursion with Big Boy 4014 on *July 15th* one way from *Omaha to Boone IA.* (Bus return)
Public ticket sales begin on May 28th. Excursion benefits the *Union Pacific Railroad Museum* in Council Bluffs IA.
Ticket prices range from* $400 *(coach) to* $750*(premium dome).


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 21, 2019)

Link to information?


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (May 21, 2019)

Link:
https://www.uprrmuseum.org/news/2019-museum-special.shtml


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 21, 2019)

I might just go to that now that the president Carter train has been cancelled. Fingers crossed I win the ticket lottery.


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (May 25, 2019)

All dome seats are sold out. Just the lower sections of the dome cars are available. Ticket sales started yesterday (5/24) for patron-level members of the Union Pacific Railroad Museum. Sales to the general public open on 5/28.


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Jul 19, 2019)

This trip was excellent! In Omaha there was Amtrak's eastbound CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR making a station call over by the Burlington depot and at the same time the Union Pacific excursion train preparing to leave behind Big Boy 4014 over by the Union Station (Durham Museum now).
The next public excursions will be out in the L.A. area on October 12-13:
http://www.railgiants.org/Big-Boy-Excursion-Info.php


----------



## Agent (Aug 2, 2019)

I got to see this train as it crossed the Des Moines River valley on the Kate Shelley High Bridge just west of Boone.


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 9, 2019)

Twin Star Rocket said:


> This trip was excellent! In Omaha there was Amtrak's eastbound CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR making a station call over by the Burlington depot and at the same time the Union Pacific excursion train preparing to leave behind Big Boy 4014 over by the Union Station (Durham Museum now).
> The next public excursions will be out in the L.A. area on October 12-13:
> http://www.railgiants.org/Big-Boy-Excursion-Info.php



I'm gonna see it on 12 Oct in Barstow!


----------

